# Best car for long distance driving?



## Hope2005 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi! 

We are looking to buy a car to drive long distance to Spain. We would like a family car with lots of room to take things. Which one will you recommend ? We want a fuel efficient car.

hope


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

I find that Japanese cars are very reliable and fuel efficient. If you need lots of room, you might want to consider an SUV. The Mazda CX-5 and Nissan Qashqai consistently rate in the top two in this category.


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

How about a diesel E Class Mercedes estate?


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

I drive a Mercedes S500. It is 18 years old, and despite only 24mpg on a run, it is surprisingly economical overall to run.

I can drive 400 miles in it and cant wait ti get in and start again. Real mile eater.

But, if you want modern. Qashqai, Mazda as mentioned.

Or, my overall best car nearly new BMW 320d Auto. It will cruise nicely, quite a long load bay and will easily attain 55mpg

TM


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

My second choice would be a 530D BMW


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We really enjoyed our Mercedes 300 series in the States but no longer own a car


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

A nice Ford S-MAX/Galaxy with a TDCI engine. Plenty of power and very fuel efficient (50mpg+) and when you get to Spain it will be like 55p-65p a litre for diesel.

Make sure you get a automatic as well - saves the hassle of having to change gear so you can pay attention to the Spanish roads


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

What sort of budget do you have?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We bought a new Opel Meriva Eco-Flex (diesel) last year under the PIVE scheme where you get a big discount for trading in cars more than ten years old. They are quite a bit cheaper here than in the UK - after the discount we paid €16,300. It is roomy and comfortable, and it currently costs about €40 to fill the tank which supposedly lasts for 900 km. The OH drove from here (Cadiz) to South Wales and back last month, via the Santander ferry, and used less than €100 worth of fuel.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigelk said:


> A nice Ford S-MAX/Galaxy with a TDCI engine. Plenty of power and very fuel efficient (50mpg+) and when you get to Spain it will be like 55p-65p a litre for diesel.
> 
> Make sure you get a automatic as well - saves the hassle of having to change gear so you can pay attention to the Spanish roads


Uh? Diesel is 95 cents a litre at the moment, where are you?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We drove from Prague to Spain, four people and a large dog, in a mini convoy of a Mercedes CLK and a Land Rover Discovery, not new, bought in the UK on Spanish plates. The Merc was LHD but I sold it when it qualified for MOT rather than drive it back to the UK.
The journey took three days and two nights. I can't remember the total cost, hotels, toll charges etc. But I do remember being pleasantly surprised at the low diesel cost for the LR which was also very comfortable and felt safe and protected to drive.
Nine years later the old LR is battered and scratched but still going strong. Last year I bought a used Freelander as the Disco is used chiefly to transport our two dogs.
Both vehicles are comfortable, reliable and economical and of course just right for campo driving.
As the ad used to say, 'why buy a car when you can have a LandRover'


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We drove from Prague to Spain, four people and a large dog, in a mini convoy of a Mercedes CLK and a Land Rover Discovery, not new, bought in the UK on Spanish plates. The Merc was LHD but I sold it when it qualified for MOT rather than drive it back to the UK.
> The journey took three days and two nights. I can't remember the total cost, hotels, toll charges etc. But I do remember being pleasantly surprised at the low diesel cost for the LR which was also very comfortable and felt safe and protected to drive.
> Nine years later the old LR is battered and scratched but still going strong. Last year I bought a used Freelander as the Disco is used chiefly to transport our two dogs.
> Both vehicles are comfortable, reliable and economical and of course just right for campo driving.
> As the ad used to say, 'why buy a car when you can have a LandRover'


Some of our neighbours have them, they are very useful if you live in a pueblo with steep narrow streets and need to shunt your neighbours' cars out the way in order to park!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Some of our neighbours have them, they are very useful if you live in a pueblo with steep narrow streets and need to shunt your neighbours' cars out the way in order to park!


You have reminded me of a visit to Ronda in the Disco where we took a wrong turn along an incredibly narrow cobbled street, so narrow we had to push the wing mirrors flat on both sides. I was terrified in case it was a cul de sac....
Fortunately it was not.....


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

I second the recommendations for the Qashqai, they're lovely, very economical and can fit everything including the kitchen sink.

Although my battered old Fiesta has done your journey and did itself proud.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Uh? Diesel is 95 cents a litre at the moment, where are you?


North Spain.

0.79 cents a litre at the moment. That converts to around 60p a litre

I use Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo - Precios Carburantes for fuel prices.

Huge differences in fuel prices across Spain.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If money is no object buy a brand new Mercedes S Class.

If it is, but running costs aren't a problem, buy a 10 year old Mercedes S Class.

If you're on a fairly tight budget, but a 08 onwards E Class. Diesel obviously. E320 should be great.

If we knew how much you had to spend it would help a great deal.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We drove from Prague to Spain, four people and a large dog, in a mini convoy of a Mercedes CLK and a Land Rover Discovery, not new, bought in the UK on Spanish plates. The Merc was LHD but I sold it when it qualified for MOT rather than drive it back to the UK.
> The journey took three days and two nights. I can't remember the total cost, hotels, toll charges etc. But I do remember being pleasantly surprised at the low diesel cost for the LR which was also very comfortable and felt safe and protected to drive.
> Nine years later the old LR is battered and scratched but still going strong. Last year I bought a used Freelander as the Disco is used chiefly to transport our two dogs.
> Both vehicles are comfortable, reliable and economical and of course just right for campo driving.
> As the ad used to say, 'why buy a car when you can have a LandRover'


But what is the fuel consumption like?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

To the OP:
You don't say how many people. Our car seats five (including Driver) does 53 mpg, top speed well above legality, diesel and has luggage space for the baggage of five people as well. We have driven one to the UK via the tunnel and back, it is narrow enough to get round the narrow streets and tight corners, so often found in Spanish villages. What is it? A small MPV : Peugeot Partner 1.6 with turbo. Don't laugh they (including their siblings - the Citroen Berlingo) are very good cars and probably one of the most popular vehicles in Spain.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Discovery ..............
Land Rover Discovery 3 2004 - Car Review | Honest John

Qashqai ................
Nissan Qashqai 2007 - Car Review | Honest John

Partner ................
Peugeot Partner Combi 2001 - Car Review | Honest John

Meriva ..................
Vauxhall Meriva B 2010 - Car Review | Honest John

Tourneo would be my choice given the requirements ...............
Ford Tourneo Connect 2014 - Van Review | Honest John

:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Discovery ..............
> Land Rover Discovery 3 2004 - Car Review | Honest John
> 
> Qashqai ................
> ...


I like the Tourneo - it is similar to the Partner, slightly larger but so much noisier


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 2 litre Diesel BMW 3 series Estate Automatic and gets a realistic 70 mpg on mixed driving. 

I didn't believe him but he showed me the fuel computer he had zeroised when he bought it thousands of miles ago.

If I wanted a comfortable distance car and had the money I'd consider one of those.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> But what is the fuel consumption like?


I must admit I haven't measured it scientifically but the cost of diesel for the two LRs came to exactly 100 euros last month. Both vehicles are used on a daily basis, the Disco does a lot of 'rough' driving as we take the dogs to the campo and Sandra goes to the perrera up the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja.
37 euros of that was a month's usage of the Freelander which I use chiefly for driving into Estepona several times a week.
But now you ask, I'll do a proper measurement, work out km per litre. Based on cars I've had in the past, Mercedes CLKs and BMW M3, Mazda MX5 in the years prior to coming to Spain and a short while in Spain, the Merc and the BMW, I'd say I'm getting more bangs for my bucks.
The main attraction of the LRs is that they are tough, comfortable, never seem to go wrong and with the Disco you feel safe because you sit quite high on the road. Plus I don't get uptight about the dents and scratches on the Disco, of which there are many, like I would with a 'posher' car.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I must admit I haven't measured it scientifically but the cost of diesel for the two LRs came to exactly 100 euros last month. Both vehicles are used on a daily basis, the Disco does a lot of 'rough' driving as we take the dogs to the campo and Sandra goes to the perrera up the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja.
> 37 euros of that was a month's usage of the Freelander which I use chiefly for driving into Estepona several times a week.
> But now you ask, I'll do a proper measurement, work out km per litre. Based on cars I've had in the past, Mercedes CLKs and BMW M3, Mazda MX5 in the years prior to coming to Spain and a short while in Spain, the Merc and the BMW, I'd say I'm getting more bangs for my bucks.
> The main attraction of the LRs is that they are tough, comfortable, never seem to go wrong and with the Disco you feel safe because you sit quite high on the road. Plus I don't get uptight about the dents and scratches on the Disco, of which there are many, like I would with a 'posher' car.


30mpg *at best* real world 25.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VFR said:


> 30mpg *at best* real world 25.


Thinking about it and doing a rough estimation/calculation, I think you're right...maybe a bit more as I'm very 'lightfooted'.
But for me it's not about mpg as it seems to me that two people doing loads of journeys in two vehicles, using each one every day, at a cost of 50 euros each a month is reasonable.
It's the comfort and 'toughness' I like, plus the fact that we can get the two big dogs easily in the Disco.
When I first drove the Disco I didn't like it. I didn't feel in control. We had a Range Rover back in the UK and I used to feel the same about that....too much of what I called 'rock'n'roll'. But I gradually got used to it although I rarely exceed 80kph.
LRs seem to go on forever too. My Freelander has been round the clock twice but the bodywork and interior are immaculate. Alas not so the Disco, poor old thing.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I ran a disco for a few years and it proved a reliable vehicle as does my current Range Rover. I grew up with Land Rovers (took my test in a series 2) but they are not reliable. The Australian army put Isuzu engines in their fleet of Defenders.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> I ran a disco for a few years and it proved a reliable vehicle as does my current Range Rover. I grew up with Land Rovers (took my test in a series 2) but they are not reliable. The Australian army put Isuzu engines in their fleet of Defenders.


But your Disco was reliable....as was our Range Rover and our Disco. So in our experience, yes, they are reliable.
I don't know anything about Defenders except that they are boneshakers and Indiana Jones drove one..
I don't like the shape of the new ' flat' Range Rover, do you?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Are people really touting Land Rovers as Long Distance Vehicles?:lol:

Most modern cars with a sensible turbo diesel will get better than 50mpg on a run and around 130hp which should be plenty. 

Apart from the cost and the damage to the environment how about having to stop for fuel every few hundred miles?,


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Are people really touting Land Rovers as Long Distance Vehicles?:lol:
> 
> Most modern cars with a sensible turbo diesel will get better than 50mpg on a run and around 130hp which should be plenty.
> 
> Apart from the cost and the damage to the environment how about having to stop for fuel every few hundred miles?,


Yup :noidea:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Are people really touting Land Rovers as Long Distance Vehicles?:lol:
> 
> Most modern cars with a sensible turbo diesel will get better than 50mpg on a run and around 130hp which should be plenty.
> 
> Apart from the cost and the damage to the environment how about having to stop for fuel every few hundred miles?,


I don't use the Disco for long distances, not since our three day trip from Prague and stopping for fuel wasn't a problem as we had to stop anyway for Azor to pee and the humans to,pee and get coffee!
We shall use the Disco if we go to the French Pyrenees this summer but will still need fuel, pee and coffee stops.
Since we came to Spain in 2008 I have topped up with fuel once a month, no more frequently. I don't do such long trips. I always top up both cars on the first day of each month and neither usually needs a complete fill.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> But your Disco was reliable....as was our Range Rover and our Disco. So in our experience, yes, they are reliable.
> I don't know anything about Defenders except that they are boneshakers and Indiana Jones drove one..
> I don't like the shape of the new ' flat' Range Rover, do you?


The 'Sport' model? No, my grandchildren would not fit in the back seats lol.

I had a Series 1 restored a couple of years ago, its lovely but a real bit** to drive any distance, my son is into military vehicles and sometimes takes the landy to events.

My wife runs a Skoda Ocatavia and its a really solid car and very cheap to run; my everyday car these days is a Fiat Doblo...MASSIVE space in the back and costs pennies a mile to run. I use the Doblo to transport most of the camping kit the local Beaver Scout group use when they do their camps (Grandson is a Beaver). They sometimes camp down a track to woodlands owned by a really lovely bloke called Robert, I use the RR for that


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it better to buy a car in Spain or get one in the UK before we make the move over?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SandraP said:


> Is it better to buy a car in Spain or get one in the UK before we make the move over?


IMHO the answer is 'Yes' to getting it in Spain. We have bought ours from a local main dealer and the after sales service has been great - nothing major, just the usual sort of thing with second hand vehicles that have done 100,000 km. Our first car we put 97k on it in the time we had it but that included a round trip to the UK (5,000km), round trip to Barcelona (1800km), round trip to Galicia (2200km), round trip to Cádiz (800km) and lots of other slightly shorter journeys. Our more recent acquisition has acquired some 40k in the couple of years that we have had it but apart from a few trips to Fuengirola, Málaga airport and Córdoba plus one trip to Almería and lots to Granada, it hasn't done much in the way of long distance so the need for garage work has been quite minimal. As part of the after-sales we are always lent a courtesy car if they need it for more than a while you wait job.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SandraP said:


> Is it better to buy a car in Spain or get one in the UK before we make the move over?


I bought one of my cars from a reputable LHD specialist in the UK. It was on Spanish plates but as the dealer supplied me with all the necessary paperwork it was cheap and easy to transfer it to my name. It was free of any fines and had a current ITV. I saved a few €000 by buying in the UK. Many years of trouble free motoring. 
The second car I bought in Spain. It wasn't new, had a warranty but needed work after the warranty expired. I expected that from a vehicle over twelve years old. I'm equally happy with both.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> The 'Sport' model? No, my grandchildren would not fit in the back seats lol.
> 
> I had a Series 1 restored a couple of years ago, its lovely but a real bit** to drive any distance, my son is into military vehicles and sometimes takes the landy to events.
> 
> My wife runs a Skoda Ocatavia and its a really solid car and very cheap to run; my everyday car these days is a Fiat Doblo...MASSIVE space in the back and costs pennies a mile to run. I use the Doblo to transport most of the camping kit the local Beaver Scout group use when they do their camps (Grandson is a Beaver). They sometimes camp down a track to woodlands owned by a really lovely bloke called Robert, I use the RR for that


Skoda is very underrated. I visited the plant in Mlady Boleslav, spanking new, kitted out by Volkswagen.
I'vehad Skodas, great cars. The only car I ever bought brand new was a Skoda Rapide, canary yellow.


----------

